# My phone died and this is what happened!



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

My phone died while I was waiting to pick my husband up from work so I grabbed a scrap and doodled on the steering wheel! I blacked out some parts due to inappropriate content. Enjoy!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Myfirst reaction "oh my goodness thats beautiful!" My next was "poop... hehehe" shows how grown up i am!


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Shows how grown-up I am! I drew it! lol


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

...I kinda want to see the unedited version. :lol Looks good!


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Lol I'll message you MJ


----------

